# posting new thread ?



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

how does one post a new thread in the forums, as I cannot see the (post new thread) icon as I do in this particular section.

thanks jud


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Jud

Which forum were you trying to post into?

Some are locked until 10 posts has been reached. If this was a for sale thread then that was likely the case. You should be fine now though as you have reached 10 posts


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Hi Jud
> 
> Which forum were you trying to post into?
> 
> Some are locked until 10 posts has been reached. If this was a for sale thread then that was likely the case. You should be fine now though as you have reached 10 posts


yeh thanks glenn I realised as soon as I posted they were locked , thanks ive just submitted an enquiry regards ese pod suppliers thanks .

jud


----------

